# Guppy chasing fat Sword



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I have two female red swords in my tank - I used to have a male but he died a couple weeks ago. The two females seem very fat, and the guppy males are chasing after them. Are they pregnant, possibly getting closer to having babies? If not, how could I tell if they were pregnant and ready to give birth?

Zoe


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're almost certainly pregnant, just because they are swordtails. LOL

They get the same dark gravid spot on their lower rear abdomen as other livebearers, but in swordtails the spot is usually just a darker shade of the same color.


----------



## arcticwynta (Feb 24, 2006)

*agree*

I agree they are swordtails so take it they are pregnant...they breed so easly they make breeding rabbits look hard..lol


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

whenever i get preg swords they die if i dont eparate them. I find them with their tums ripped open by the ravenous other fish. Sepearate her!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Would putting them in a breeding aparatus be OK? Or does it need to be a separate tank?

Zoe


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You might get away with a largish breeding net. But if it keeps you from closing the the tank don't use it. Swordtails jump. However the mother might eat the fry in the net.


----------



## arcticwynta (Feb 24, 2006)

I have never seperated mine and do not have pregnant fatalities by not doing so from fish ripping them apart or eating them. Mine are in a large community tank but when there are babies I add more floating weed for them to hide in so it is thick. As I am in Australia and we have differant weather I also have an out side pond I throw them in so my inside tank is not over run with them.:fish:


----------

